# Regulatory Compliance Category > Labour Relations and Legislation Forum >  New uFiling Website

## Mike C

Well you are in for a treat when you try the new uFiling website.  :No: 

Firstly the old link does not work - so you can link to it via the Dept of Labour Website or from here https://www.ufiling.co.za/uif/

Then, when you try and log in with your old details you are sent a new password by email that you have to change to the "minimum 8 characters, one number, one Caps and one special character" type password.

Then you have to start trying to navigate your way around the site.  Submitting uFiling on the old website was relatively easy, but this new one seems to complicate matters somewhat.  There is a 35 page manual that you can download from the "help" option if you need it.

When I finally discovered that you have to go to "Declarations Manager" and click on the "Employer Name" to access your staff I discovered that you now have to fill in their residential and, if they have it, postal addresses.

One of the employees that used to work for me retired in August 2015 but is still shown as an active employee.  When I tried to mark her as "terminated" I discovered that the calendar that you have to use only goes back as far as May 2016.

I also discovered that although all my payments since 2015 were correctly listed, two of the three employees were shown as having "Issues" in that their UIF has supposedly not been paid since Jan 2017.  So that's a bit of problem!

I also cannot submit my return as the employee who was terminated in 2015 throws up the following comment:  "According to our records this employer is missing one employee".  So I have to decided whether I must enter the incorrect date for her termination which makes my submission technically false.

Then I found a lovely little link at the bottom of the website saying "Compliments and Complaints".  So I thought I would raise these issues there, but (SURPRISE!) the link resulted in a 404 error - page not found!

All in all a very frustrating experience.

----------

Dave A (31-Mar-19)

----------


## Dave A

I see they have not managed to lose the spinning wheel of death feature that was such a staple of the old site.

After some practice, I have established that if the wheel spins for longer than 10 to 15 seconds, it is going to spin forever. The solution is to start again in a new tab or browser.
Obviously terrible session management.

I'm at least 45 minutes into this joy ride, and no sign of being able to produce a list of outstanding returns as yet. When I click into the one company, what comes up is an employee who's employment was terminated in 2012! What am I supposed to do?

Currently trying to download the user guide....

----------


## SCW

A nightmare site - half our information has been lost in the changeover, retrenched employees still showing as active, old payments now showing issues.... And then you still get letters of demand saying you owe and are late! Several letters to them for help have brought no response.

----------


## Dave A

Oh joy. I don't have a single current employee listed on the new site - I have to add the lot.

So when you add an employee, it gets interesting. 

I added myself. I commenced employment at the company on 1st March 2004.
I am reporting my salary for the period February 2019 (as this was the first month I have not submitted a return due to the broken website).
Genius program that it is, it has worked out that I have some outstanding declarations.



Of course all of these (except February, March and April 2019) were filed on the old uFiling system.

I haven't had a stiff drink since 1997. Methinks it might be time to restart.

----------


## scsi

If you would like and I can request that someone contact you to assist with your issues? Just share your contact details..

----------


## Dave A

So I thought I'd pop into uFiling to start updating some employee records. Here's what I found -



I've also tried my payroll program to see if it produces a file in the format required for uploads - no such luck there.
I suppose I could use the email option that is built into the payroll program - but that's not going to help us all get to the bottom of how to cope with this uFiling method (which in theory should make a lot of small business owners' lives a lot easier).

So I'm determined to persist.




> If you would like and I can request that someone contact you to assist with your issues? Just share your contact details..


Thanks for the offer. I'll pm you my contact details and let's see where that leads...

----------


## Mike C

> Thanks for the offer. I'll pm you my contact details and let's see where that leads...


That sounds very interesting.  I am very interested in hearing what they can do to help.  Please keep us informed Dave!

----------


## Dave A

Thanks scsi for putting Debbie in contact with me.

My hope is that the feedback I have given will help everyone, rather than just wave a magic wand to solve my particular challenges found.
Obviously they are working on the bugs - seems we may have found some they weren't aware of yet. 

They have identified that people without valid South African ID numbers (essentially foreign nationals) does cause an issue. In my case, it was only non-S.A. citizens that got pulled through into the new profile.

Theoretically all currently active employees should have been pulled through. So any failure in that regard is not as intended...

----------


## Mike C

I see that they have fixed the calendar for terminations so it goes beyond May 2016.  So  have been able to mark the one lady who retireded as terminated now.

I thought that I might have to fill in all the submissions again - so experimented with the lady that had been terminated.  It took literally hours of work as the hours and amount earned each month differed.  The little buttons started showing green even though they are all shown as "Unpaid".  When one looks at the payment history, however, it shows the payments have been made.  So that is still something that needs to be looked at.  

Then at one point the button shows red ... can't go beyond that.

Trouble is ... if one button is red you cannot make any submission after that.

I think that we will be making manual submissions from now on.

----------


## flightfarm

Hi there, I have sent you a personal message, need help with UIF website issues! thanks

----------


## flightfarm

Hi - I have had the same issues as Mike C with the New Ufiling website - Its also now saying I haven't submitted returns for my employees since they started with us years ago. Not sure what to do next - and haven't therefore been able to submit my March return, to be paid by 7th April.  :Frown:

----------


## Heleen

Same here.  I think I'm going to give it a few days and see if they sort out some glitches.  It's going to take days to re-submit all the declarations "not submitted" according to them.  
I tried phoning their so called "help line" but, no surprise, it was of no help whatsoever.

----------


## Roneldlr

Also having trouble with the new ufiling website.  Does anyone know if you need to change a setting on your browser or something .... No payments that I have made over the years is reflecting and I also have a red declaration way back in 2016 and therefore unable to declare for March 2019..so frustrating...and also no payment option is working..should we wait it out becauseI do not know where to get help seeing that no one is picking up the phone at customer services :Mad: ?

----------


## Marta83

Hi Guys. This new site is terrible. I have paid all my employees returns, bar March and April when Ufiling updated it site. Now it says i have issues for March and April but there are no returns generated so i cant pay or resolve those issues. I had to insert my employees details from scratch. The call center does not answer calls. I have been listening to their classical music for a total of 2 hours and no one replies to emails. Anyone know how to sort this out so that there is a return generated and i can pay? Thanks.

----------


## Dave A

I've raised this as a serious issue with Debbie, and she advises she has passed it on.



> I thought that I might have to fill in all the submissions again - so experimented with the lady that had been terminated.  It took literally hours of work as the hours and amount earned each month differed.  The little buttons started showing green even though they are all shown as "Unpaid".  When one looks at the payment history, however, it shows the payments have been made.  So that is still something that needs to be looked at.  
> 
> Then at one point the button shows red ... can't go beyond that.
> 
> Trouble is ... if one button is red you cannot make any submission after that.


No idea if, how or when it might be resolved.

The way I see it, removing this pain point for users should be top of the list for the new system developers. I'm certainly not going to sit down and capture nearly 5 years of historical data to clean up the mess that the transition has introduced in our instance.

I can see a lot of regular users of uFiling abandoning the system if there isn't news or progress on this particular issue fairly soon.

----------

flightfarm (12-Apr-19), Mike C (12-Apr-19)

----------


## kathrsa

> If you would like and I can request that someone contact you to assist with your issues? Just share your contact details..


 tried to PM you but your stored message box is full

----------


## Marta83

Hi guys. Anyone had more luck with the new ufiilng site? So i updated my domestics declaration. She started with me Oct 2016 and all payments have been received and paid as per the payment page. I had to pay the Nov 2016 UIF contribution again but that is neither here nor there for me. After paying Nov 2016 and refreshing the declarations, the declarations page now shows a declaration for April 2014 highlighted in red. It wont let me submit it and it shows nothing is due and owing. I have not received any declaration for March and April 2019 and this is what needs to be paid. But no return has been generated as in the past and i dont know what to do. Ufiling does not answer the phone nor respond to emails. This is so frustrating.

----------


## Dave A

I received this message from Debbie this morning (unprompted I must add, which impresses me some) -




> There have been fixes done and a new build deployment going in shortly, once this is done we will have feedback on all your queries.


My suggestion for now then is - hold on for this new build deployment before doing anything radical. Let's see what gets fixed first.

----------

Bertievn (15-Apr-19), flightfarm (16-Apr-19)

----------


## Bertievn

Had the same problem with new UIF site
Got a contact to assist me at UIF but she just answer email will investigate
Manage to correct one UIF submissions for one i am doing , but took 6 hours and mostly over weekend , had to load every month returns for both employees and  got all in submission state and was able to submit April 
With other uif ref i am doing experience a problem when employees resigned and than you cannot proceed and get message one employee missing
If you got employees earning the same salary for the year you only have to load one line for year info from march to feb

----------


## Bertievn

Sounds promising

----------


## Bertievn

> Hi guys. Anyone had more luck with the new ufiilng site? So i updated my domestics declaration. She started with me Oct 2016 and all payments have been received and paid as per the payment page. I had to pay the Nov 2016 UIF contribution again but that is neither here nor there for me. After paying Nov 2016 and refreshing the declarations, the declarations page now shows a declaration for April 2014 highlighted in red. It wont let me submit it and it shows nothing is due and owing. I have not received any declaration for March and April 2019 and this is what needs to be paid. But no return has been generated as in the past and i dont know what to do. Ufiling does not answer the phone nor respond to emails. This is so frustrating.


For the March and April 2019 returns you must load it yourself in the mean time and any other missing ones
Go declarations manager, next to employee line click on view and edit and than click on add employment info and than load all data salary , hours and months from and to and save 
You can load for one full year from march to feb

----------


## scsi

I think the red button indicates that something is wrong with that period, maybe missing declarations. Try looking at the employee and see if there are declarations for that period that is red

----------


## scsi

That red indicates that there are declarations missing for that period, try adding them using Add employment info

----------


## scsi

> Hi Guys. This new site is terrible. I have paid all my employees returns, bar March and April when Ufiling updated it site. Now it says i have issues for March and April but there are no returns generated so i cant pay or resolve those issues. I had to insert my employees details from scratch. The call center does not answer calls. I have been listening to their classical music for a total of 2 hours and no one replies to emails. Anyone know how to sort this out so that there is a return generated and i can pay? Thanks.


There use to be a problem with Payment history but I think they have sorted the issue, my payments reflect now, have you checked recently?

----------


## Bertievn

> That red indicates that there are declarations missing for that period, try adding them using Add employment info


Does not work and so called ufiling specialist cannot even help you , refer to technical team or escalate your query
Must be the worst change over ever and even when you referred to senior staff , not able to sort query or get your returns in submission status even if you declared all returns up to date after wasting hours of your time after hours when site not overloaded
No wonder nobody wants to answer phone in call center
Only option to pay monthly contributions manual and send ui19 , waste of time and money sending email and fax
seems like nobody wants to admit failure at Dept of Labour

----------


## Bertievn

After a email send to complaints@uif received the following email
Kindly try to use this questions and answers,  they will help you to understand the new ufiling website

Question: How do we view Returns
Answer:  Returns are now replaced by declarations- to view declaration go to the menu-declarations manager-employer-view declarations-calculate declarations
Question: Unable to view Employees
Answer:  To view employees- declarations manager-employer-list of employees are to reflect if not reflecting go to view declarations(far right) calculate declarations, if the grid is red for the 1st month – click on the view button-open declarations- calculate declaration- go back to the menu-declaration manager-employer- employees are to reflect now
Question: Explain colours on the grid
Answer:    Red- outstanding
               Green- submitted
               Orange- changes was done(pending)
               Grey – no declaration
Question: We can’t see the payments/how do we pay
Answer:  To pay you will need to go to the menu-declarations manager-employer-view declarations-from the grid select the period- click view-choose the pay option

Question: How to we backdate a termination.
Answer:  Employers are now able to update a backdated termination by clicking edit/view and you are able to update the termination.
Question: Client submitted a double payment for June 2018 this payment is actually for May 2018 and June 2018, the system is indicating May 2018 as outstanding.
Answer: If the payment was made outside the uFiling system the payment must be captured as a manual payment against the May 2018 return.
Question: Clients are getting an error message that details could not be verified and that the user should activate the account.
Answer: If the user is registering as a user the user will receive an e-mail notification to activate the account, on the e-mail there will be a activation button which they need to click on.
Question: Failed Verification – what does it mean
Answer: Before a user can login to the system will the portal request the user to answer random question as a verification of the user. If the user fails the verification, the user then should sent a 
copy of his id to adminchangerequest@labour.gov.za

----------


## Mike C

> Answer: If the payment was made outside the uFiling system the payment must be captured as a manual payment against the May 2018 return.


If only they would tell a person how to do it rather that what to do ...

----------


## Bertievn

> If only they would tell a person how to do it rather that what to do ...


Procedure Click on declarations and then click on pay icon and you will get screen where all declarations are listing and if not paid highlighted and you can process manual payment or make online payment

----------


## Bertievn

> If only they would tell a person how to do it rather that what to do ...


If anyone needs assistance getting declarations in submitted status can explain what to do spend hours sorting out myself but still have issues

----------


## Bexter12

Hi, I have a quick question on this.  I've also spent a long time trying to sort it out, and thought I had it but it wasn't to be - not yet!

When you add a new declaration, for the period of time, say 201903, being March 2019, would you also put this in the 'to' box, as well as the 'from' one, so that this particular period is just March 2019, rather than March 2019 to say April 2019, being 201904?

I had several months in on one declaration but have deleted this.  What I've found is that when I go into the page which lets you edit or delete the declaration, the contribution amount is incorrect each time.  So I retype the employee wage amount, tab forward and this auto-corrects the contribution amount to the correct sum.  Then I save and it tells me this has been saved correctly.  But if I go back into it again, it's gone back to the incorrect amount again!

I was able to make one payment yesterday and thought I was making progress, but it seems to be one step forward, two back!  

I will have another look today, but anyone with any guidance regarding the specific time period to be put in, would be gratefully received!

Thanks

----------


## Mike C

> But if I go back into it again, it's gone back to the incorrect amount again!


Hi Bexter12.  It seems to remember the most recent amount entered.  So if the most recent amount was March2019 and you go back to Jan 2019 it will still reflect the March amount.  You have to change it to: From January to January ... put in the correct amount for January and save it.  Once it has told you that it has been saved you can check and Jan amount should be on a separate line with the correct amount.

Be careful of entering January to March because then it lumps those three months together with the same amount per month on one line.  It is helpful for those people who pay the same amount every month because they can enter a whole year quickly ... but for those who have different hours and amounts each month it can become quite time consuming.

----------


## Bexter12

Hi Mike, thank you.  Some of the months are the same, but I think I'm going to go in and do each month individually now and see how that works out for me!

I have also been looking at the guide manual for this - interesting that some of the features in the guide are not on my screen - sure it would help if they were!!

Thanks

----------


## BraamBreedt

Hi, I need help with the new UIF website, please. I was able to submit UIF returns and pay the monthly UIF contribution of my domestic worker, on the previous website. But, I can find any of her detail on the new site. I tried to register a domestic employer, but I received this error: 'The ID Number entered already has a UIF Reference number' 

I don't know how to submit a UIF return or pay my domestic workers' UIF via this site.  I emailed them - no response. I phoned them - they don't pick up the phone.

Can someone please help me?

Regards
Braam

----------


## Mike C

Hi BraamBreedt.  Just to check.  After logging in using your old login details did you go to declarations manager and click on your name under "Employer Name"?

Your domestic worker's details should then appear on a new page.

The only thing that I can think of is that you have registered as a "new" employer and that your domestic worker is still registered to your old details.

----------


## Bexter12

Hi Mike

I just edited my returns, put them in month for month and saved.  Even though I did this, there are a set of months which were the same hours and pay which have all been bunched together automatically in one line.  

What confuses me is that even though I have no red boxes showing up saying there are any outstanding issues, the grey 'view' declaration boxes all remain so I can't submit anything.  I really don't know what else to do to proceed with this now.

As I say, one step forward, two back!

I'll keep trying!  Thanks for your help.

----------


## Mike C

Hi Bexter12 - the way I understand it is that as long as you don't have any red boxes you should be able to proceed with a submission.

----------


## Bertievn

> Hi Mike
> 
> I just edited my returns, put them in month for month and saved.  Even though I did this, there are a set of months which were the same hours and pay which have all been bunched together automatically in one line.  
> 
> What confuses me is that even though I have no red boxes showing up saying there are any outstanding issues, the grey 'view' declaration boxes all remain so I can't submit anything.  I really don't know what else to do to proceed with this now.
> 
> As I say, one step forward, two back!
> 
> I'll keep trying!  Thanks for your help.


Have you got any in green boxes?
When you click on calculate declarations , you must click again on calculate declarations and will show green and yellow and grey boxes, from there click on declaration next to green or yellow and might show message in red employee missing if you had more than one employee if not should change to green or yellow
Check also termination date try month after employee left as on old you could not back date termination

----------


## Bexter12

Hi Mike.

Nope, no red boxes at all!  I've been away from it this afternoon so I'll take a look and see if anything has updated at all!

Thanks

----------


## Bexter12

Hi,

There is no red box in the 'outstanding' column.

When I click on View Declarations, there is one orange box, the rest are grey and they stay grey however many times I click on the calculate button!  We only have the one employee, not terminated.  When I click on some of the grey boxes for months that I know have been paid (under the old system) they do say 'paid' but that the return needs to be submitted (which I know can't be right as those months are paid and the return submitted under the old system).  The other grey boxes correctly say unpaid but I can't fathom how to submit the return for them!

When I first used this new system and it wasn't working, I did send an email to the support people, with screenshots included so that they could see exactly what my problem was.  This was about a month ago now and heard nothing from them.

Thanks for your help with this everyone, any success stories, let me know!

----------


## Mike C

Hi Bexter12 - I had that issue as well.  One could see that I had paid in the Payment History, but remained grey.  If you click on it and select "open declaration" it will say they have not got any information on that submission (or something similar) - even though I know it had been submitted in the old system.  So I assumed that the new system had not pulled the information through from the old system and tried clicking on the "Submit declarations" box on the bottom left of that window and "viola!" it turned green the next time I clicked on "Calculate Declarations".

Just a quick tip.  Working on this during office hours is really slow.  If you try out of office hours the website has a much faster response.

----------

Dave A (26-Apr-19)

----------


## BraamBreedt

Hi Mike,

Yes, I used my old login details. I had to add her declarations, as there was no detail for her there.

I couldn't submit the Feb19 & March 19 return and pay the UIF, due to the new website. How can I do this now? When I submitted the declaration for Feb 2019 until March 2020, the site says that nothing is due. Should I submit a yearly return and pay the yearly UIF?

Regards
Braam

----------


## Mike C

Hi Braam.  Have you gone to the "view declarations" and "calculate declarations" to see that you have no red boxes there?  They have this system now which will not allow you to pay the latest until all the previous ones are sorted (all green) even if the fault is theirs. I think that they are shooting themselves in the foot with that kind of thinking ... but they must believe that there is a good reason to do that.  If everything is clear you can submit the declaration from that screen and you should be able to pay.

----------


## TravisZA

I also need some help please. Tried calling the call centre and they are closed everytime I call (including today from 14:00 to 15:15)

I have a registered profile as a commercial employer. I have also now registered as a domestic employer for my domestic worker....how do I register on the ufiling site as a domestic employer? It kicks out my ID number?

----------


## TravisZA

I also have a second question...has anyone successfully bulk uploaded?

1.) I'm getting an error on the UIF contribution...I enter in 297.44 however I get an error of different calculated amounts?
2.) Can you only do one month at a time?

----------


## Bexter12

Hi Mike,

Thanks for your continued help with this - just a thought, do you think the settings on the system are different for a domestic employer and a commercial one?  Just reading some of the other queries got me thinking! 

Rock and roll Friday night eh?  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------


## Bexter12

Hi Mike C

Just working on it now, I clicked on the orange view, and submit the return button.  This brought up the following wording:-

_Your declarations have been submitted to the UIF. Please note that your changes may only be reflected after a couple of minutes or more.
Please be sure to click 'Calculate Declarations' to see if your submission has been accepted.

Do you want the system to create a return for the next month?
If you select the option to create a return, the return will be added to the current range of declarations.
Please select 'Yes' if the return needs to be generated or 'No' if you do not want the return to be automatically generated._

Now I've looked at this before, but clicked 'no' because I thought I've already done the return for the following months.  But I feel I have nothing to lose now so have clicked 'yes' instead, to see what it does!

I'm going to leave it now and come back another time to see what (if anything) it does!

Have a good weekend all!

----------


## Mike C

> Please select 'Yes' if the return needs to be generated or 'No' if you do not want the return to be automatically generated.


Hi Bexter12 - I have always clicked "No" on this question as I presume that all it does is copy the information to the next month for you.  I my case it changes each month due to hours worked and Public holidays.  I presume though that you can still edit that month before  you submit it if it is different.

Not sure about the settings for the commercial employer.  Does anyone reading this have any experience of using uFiling for both?

----------


## Bertievn

> Hi Bexter12 - I have always clicked "No" on this question as I presume that all it does is copy the information to the next month for you.  I my case it changes each month due to hours worked and Public holidays.  I presume though that you can still edit that month before  you submit it if it is different.
> 
> Not sure about the settings for the commercial employer.  Does anyone reading this have any experience of using uFiling for both?


By click yes to question to submit returns and create new ones for the next months sort out you returns to submission status on new system, carry on doing months still in yellow and all will turn in green if correct

----------


## Clarence C

I am struggling to do declarations. It shows (all of a sudden) that teh return are outstanding from 201403. I cannot edit or submit 201403 return and can't do any others as well

----------


## Mike C

Hi Clarence C. I think you will need to be a bit more specific.  At what point do you have the hassle?  When you click on "Edit/View" what happens?

----------


## SCW

I was going great guns, clicking "view" on each grey month, then clicking "open deceleration" then "calculate returns" and it would turn green. This went well for 2013 up to April 2017, now when I view that deceleration, and all after that it, says I have zero employees???! Logged out and in a few times, same thing - then suddenly they have all gone to grey again. I am giving up.

I saw somewhere on DOL Facebook page that one can just pay direct via EFT with your UIF number as reference - but then there is no decoration? Has anyone done this?

----------


## Bertievn

> I received this message from Debbie this morning (unprompted I must add, which impresses me some) -
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion for now then is - hold on for this new build deployment before doing anything radical. Let's see what gets fixed first.


Anymore feed back from Debbie?

Still battling to do declarations when you had employees terminated, work well if employees was not terminated
Feed back from UIF non-existence referred to technical team

----------


## BraamBreedt

> Hi Braam.  Have you gone to the "view declarations" and "calculate declarations" to see that you have no red boxes there?  They have this system now which will not allow you to pay the latest until all the previous ones are sorted (all green) even if the fault is theirs. I think that they are shooting themselves in the foot with that kind of thinking ... but they must believe that there is a good reason to do that.  If everything is clear you can submit the declaration from that screen and you should be able to pay.


Hi Mike, I have gone to the  "calculate declarations". I have one red box. The rest are all grey. I selected it - I selected submit and then I selected to pay. This took me to the Capture Payments site. On this page, it says "no records found". How do I pay this outstanding return? I have captured my bank details in my profile. 

Regards
Braam

----------


## Dave A

> Anymore feed back from Debbie?


I got this message on 26th April -



> Just to keep you up to date, the team has found a discrepancy with one of your employees which is creating issues and they are currently in the process of resolving this.


To be honest I think the outstanding problems relate to more than one employee.

I'm keeping track of progress for a couple of companies. It seems in both instances all the employees that have been employed within the past 5 years in both companies has been added. However, the "system" has failed to record any of the terminations.

In one I've been chipping away at terminations and adding staff remuneration records for February and March 2019 (as all previous returns were submitted in the old uFiling system).

In the other I've done nothing - everything there is what has been generated via the "system". And it's a disaster...

To be honest, I'm losing faith they're going to be able to apply universal fixes that are going to solve everyone's problems as a result.

----------


## Mike C

Hi Braam.  You have to "Calculate Declarations" AGAIN after submitting to see if it has been accepted.  If it has ... it will turn green and then you can pay.

----------


## Bertievn

> I was going great guns, clicking "view" on each grey month, then clicking "open deceleration" then "calculate returns" and it would turn green. This went well for 2013 up to April 2017, now when I view that deceleration, and all after that it, says I have zero employees???! Logged out and in a few times, same thing - then suddenly they have all gone to grey again. I am giving up.
> 
> I saw somewhere on DOL Facebook page that one can just pay direct via EFT with your UIF number as reference - but then there is no decoration? Has anyone done this?


Yes you can pay direct via eft , you can submit UI19 forms for period you pay

----------


## TravisZA

> I also have a second question...has anyone successfully bulk uploaded?
> 
> 1.) I'm getting an error on the UIF contribution...I enter in 297.44 however I get an error of different calculated amounts?
> 2.) Can you only do one month at a time?


Anyone?

----------


## Heleno

Does anyone know who to contact to find ot if we are supposed to add our employee declaration on the new site.  
I would also like to know how I am supposed to record payments. 
The new site is really scary as it almost looks like I have never paid uif....

----------


## Bexter12

Hi Mike

I'm having a look today - thought it might be quicker as it's a public holiday but it really isn't!

Ok, with it being May 1st, I've just added in the correct hours and pay for April - 201904 to 201904.  Now it's giving me a red box saying that 201905 is outstanding.  So the way I'm understanding it now is that the contribution due in May is for April's hours/pay?  I'm trying to remember if this was the same way on the old system?

So, I'm going to go back in, and update it as above, with the contribution due each month for the previous month!  The more I think about it, it does make sense but just the way the system is set up seems to complicate it - or it could just be me!

I liked the old system - it worked!

Have a good day anyone reading this!

----------


## Bertievn

> Hi Mike
> 
> I'm having a look today - thought it might be quicker as it's a public holiday but it really isn't!
> 
> Ok, with it being May 1st, I've just added in the correct hours and pay for April - 201904 to 201904.  Now it's giving me a red box saying that 201905 is outstanding.  So the way I'm understanding it now is that the contribution due in May is for April's hours/pay?  I'm trying to remember if this was the same way on the old system?
> 
> So, I'm going to go back in, and update it as above, with the contribution due each month for the previous month!  The more I think about it, it does make sense but just the way the system is set up seems to complicate it - or it could just be me!
> 
> I liked the old system - it worked!
> ...


The April 2019 declaration is for April hours paid and must be paid by th 7th of next month, the May 2019 declaration is for May 2019 hours and paid for and must be paid  by 7th of June

----------


## Mike C

> Now it's giving me a red box saying that 201905 is outstanding.


Hi Bexter12 - this could be because you may have answered YES to the question:




> Do you want the system to create a return for the next month?
> If you select the option to create a return, the return will be added to the current range of declarations.
> Please select 'Yes' if the return needs to be generated or 'No' if you do not want the return to be automatically generated.


You can leave that red until you need to pay it at the end of May/beginning June.  It should not interfere with your April submission.





> or it could just be me!


   Nope - definitely not you.  The system is not user friendly at all.

----------


## scsi

The error message is correct as you are already registered as a domestic employer. Your name should appear in Declarations Manager if you already registered.

----------


## scsi

If the salaries did not change, just click on submit - you dont have to add the employment every month. After submit, click on calculate, Pay button should be available then. 




> Hi Mike
> 
> I'm having a look today - thought it might be quicker as it's a public holiday but it really isn't!
> 
> Ok, with it being May 1st, I've just added in the correct hours and pay for April - 201904 to 201904.  Now it's giving me a red box saying that 201905 is outstanding.  So the way I'm understanding it now is that the contribution due in May is for April's hours/pay?  I'm trying to remember if this was the same way on the old system?
> 
> So, I'm going to go back in, and update it as above, with the contribution due each month for the previous month!  The more I think about it, it does make sense but just the way the system is set up seems to complicate it - or it could just be me!
> 
> I liked the old system - it worked!
> ...

----------


## Bexter12

Hi scsi,

The view declarations buttons are remaining grey, and do not give me the option to submit!

When I was trying to work on it yesterday, I established that I have 6 months paid (mostly via the old system, only one through this one and I don't know how I managed that!) and showing as paid on the payments tab, but according to the 'view declarations' page, there are only 4 months showing as paid, though I have grey boxes going back to beginning of January 2018!  

There are no submit buttons anywhere for me to go with.  

Quite by fluke I'm sure, I had a further month show up for me to pay last thing yesterday, but I can't work out how I did that!

Thank you everyone for your advice on this, it is very much appreciated.

Bexter12

----------


## TravisZA

Another question....if you make your uFiling payments through SARS with the submission of your EMP201s....do you select "Manual Payment" on the uFiling website?

----------


## Marta83

In a last ditch effort i deleted my employees employment details and re-added everything. Once again i have an issue for a return in April 2014 which is highlighted in red. My employee never worked for me in that period so why is there a return for that date? I tried submitting the return but it says i need to amend the declaration details page. I am so frustrated with this new website. Despite making all my payments i also now owe R824 in UIF contributions because i deleted and re-added the employees details, even though the payment history correctly shows ive made all the payments. Still no luck with the UIF answering calls. Just rings and rings and rings. Anyone have any solutions? The old system worked. This new system....well....

----------


## scsi

Do not look at payments at all if you pay via SARS




> Another question....if you make your uFiling payments through SARS with the submission of your EMP201s....do you select "Manual Payment" on the uFiling website?

----------


## Bonnie1

Hi

Is there anyone that can assist me with unlocking my profile with this new U-filing website. I have been trying to contact the call center, and no-one answers!! Been struggling for a month now! Please email at accounts@baytelecom.co.za

----------


## Bexter12

Hi scsi

Just a quick update for anyone else having the same sort of problems with this!

I now have a further two payments added to make, but when I look at the period they're for, it would appear that they may already have been paid (if I'm reading the payment reference correctly on the Payment History page).  So I'm a bit hesitant to pay them.

Also I still have the grey view buttons on 'view declarations' page, with December 2018 period saying unpaid, and the January 2019 saying paid but reading the December 2018 period in the bottom box!  

Would you happen to know (anyone?) what the Declaration version column means on the payment page? I have some say 1, some 2 and also 4 and 5!

----------


## BraamBreedt

> Hi Braam.  You have to "Calculate Declarations" AGAIN after submitting to see if it has been accepted.  If it has ... it will turn green and then you can pay.


Hi Mike, i have done that. It is not turning green.

----------


## Mike C

> Hi Mike, i have done that. It is not turning green.


Hi Braam - what colour did it turn (if any) and when you open it and click on "Open declaration" what information does it give you?

----------


## BraamBreedt

> Hi Braam - what colour did it turn (if any) and when you open it and click on "Open declaration" what information does it give you?


Hi Mike, I don't know what I did, but it turned green. So I was able to submit every period's declaration. All the periods are green now. Thank you VERY much for all your help. You are a star! :-)

Regards
Braam

----------


## Mike C

My pleasure Braam.  Glad you were able to get it sorted.

----------


## AllanR

Hi - I have just joined the forum after searching google for new UIF website help. The old website was a breeze. I have submitted declarations and paid UIF for the 5 years shown so I clicked on the first red "issues" button - 2014/03. It says "paid" but without any info, so i clicked on submit declaration and then up came an error message. "submission not allowed. please correct your declaration and try again". So i click on open declaration and submit it. The issues button goes from red to green which is great but the amount I need to pay on the main screen of declarations manager keeps on going up!! The website grid shows that I have paid for all 5 years in question so why am I being charged the UIF amount again??

----------


## scsi

> Another question....if you make your uFiling payments through SARS with the submission of your EMP201s....do you select "Manual Payment" on the uFiling website?


No, if you pay using SARS don't worry about payments at all.

----------


## AllanR

Does someone have a contact at Department of Labour who may be able to help?

----------


## Knodl

Hi all, hopefully someone has some advice for me.  As per all the above threads, I am having problems with the new website. For the past 3 years I have paid, submitted and have proof of this (it even shows that I have paid on the website), but it still gives me the RED box stating that I owe from 2016 up until now.  How on earth do I sort this out so that I can submit my latest declaration?
Thanks in advance

----------


## Bertievn

> Hi all, hopefully someone has some advice for me.  As per all the above threads, I am having problems with the new website. For the past 3 years I have paid, submitted and have proof of this (it even shows that I have paid on the website), but it still gives me the RED box stating that I owe from 2016 up until now.  How on earth do I sort this out so that I can submit my latest declaration?
> Thanks in advance


The RED BOX means declarations not submitted on new web site ,click on the red box next to employee name and will list outstanding returns on new web site
Click on calculate declarations and will show from which month not in green , click and declaration and if correct click to submit and will ask you to generate returns , click yes and so forth for every month, bit of time consuming but if salary was the same from Feb to Marc next year submit declaration for whole year

----------


## ACB

Hi there - it was very interesting to read all the comments and see all my pain reflected in your posts! 

I employ one person (domestic worker) and have always paid via the old web page - no problem, skipped a month, but caught up the next month. I can see my payment history.
It took me 3 months to navigate the new web page and get all my declarations to turn green (yeah, after holding on for almost an hour three times I finally had a gem of a tele-consultant who actually knew what was going on... life is good, thank you thank you.... happiness was short lived though). 

I paid the total of what was due in April as one payment (this was for the months it took me to get the buttons to turn green and I fell behind in payments). According to my books I am now up to date with all the payments but every single green button shows UNPAID and apparently I owe them R1800.

I phoned, held on for 1 hour, and ended up with someone who had no idea of what is going on. I was advised that there is a problem and it should all be correct on Wednesday. Who are these software analysts working for uFiling???

Do I just ignore it, make my monthly declaration and then pay it? Is this for real - I am not the brightest brick in the wall, but I am good with computers and electronic navigation - but this is the most challenging process I have ever come across. This is a mess - or is it really me??

----------


## Dave A

> Do I just ignore it, make my monthly declaration and then pay it? Is this for real - I am not the brightest brick in the wall, but I am good with computers and electronic navigation - but this is the most challenging process I have ever come across. This is a mess - or is it really me??


Well, it definitely isn't just you.

I have been hesitant to say this because there is a risk that someone will read it and take it as gospel when in fact they do have a problem - however, perhaps it must be said anyway...

If you are confident that you have made all historical payments (or better yet, can prove it - which will be easy for those paying via SARS), you can safely ignore the "outstanding balance" showing per the new uFiling script at the moment. 

The folks I worry for most are the ones who have been paying directly to the UIF fund - essentially the domestic employers in the main.

----------


## AllanR

I did 2 red buttons, opened the declarations, submitted them, they turned green but showed I havent paid them when the Ufiling records had shown previously I had paid them. In fact I am up to date with all my payments until Feb 2019! Needless to say I have not proceeded to do the other red buttons.

----------


## Bexter12

Hi

I'm hoping there will be some progress with this site - my boxes are all still grey (except one orange still) and now the ones which originally said PAID on them now say UNPAID, and still don't give me the option to submit anything!  Meanwhile, my payment due keeps going up and I can't fathom for the life of me how that's happened!

Roll on Wednesday - I wait with baited breath to see if they do anything further to the system!

Bexter12

----------


## ACB

You should still see all your payments in the Payment History. I copied and saved mine, just in case it also changes. I think the monthly declaration buttons complicate everything because they can't link to the payment history or any other historical information. It will also struggle if you make an error with the pay period dates and amounts. It is very upsetting (scary actually) that we have to supply them with historical data, which they did (should still) have. Fortunately I only have one employee. So I just change their amount to be paid when I do the monthly payment and make sure that I keep careful record of proof of payments. All new payments also reflect in the payment history but never seem to link to the declaration buttons. Nothing more I can do.

----------


## Bexter12

Hi ACB

Yes, you're correct my payments are in my payment history (thankfully).  I have had to add some of the historical data for the first time, as the old system let me register, then just pay each month onwards.

Lets see how it goes.  I have also copied my payment history for my records.  I have noted that some of the payments due seem to be for ones I have already made so I'm a bit hesitant to pay them yet.

Everyone's help on here has been great, it's just a benefit to my sanity to know I'm not alone with the battle.

Bexter12

----------


## Knodl

> The RED BOX means declarations not submitted on new web site ,click on the red box next to employee name and will list outstanding returns on new web site
> Click on calculate declarations and will show from which month not in green , click and declaration and if correct click to submit and will ask you to generate returns , click yes and so forth for every month, bit of time consuming but if salary was the same from Feb to Marc next year submit declaration for whole year


Even though I resubmit, it still shows that I am owing monies from 2016 and thus is not giving me any declarations for period March-May 2019.......aaarrrggggg.

----------


## Bertievn

UIF changes on new website working now, seems like they updated the system.
Was able to submit and pay declarations which was not previously possible

----------


## Bexter12

Hi, I've been on today too, and I have green buttons on the 'view declarations' page, and I have options underneath them which were not there before!

I'm going to check them tomorrow, but keeping everything crossed it's working now!

Good luck everyone!

Bexter12

----------


## Knodl

> Hi, I've been on today too, and I have green buttons on the 'view declarations' page, and I have options underneath them which were not there before!
> 
> I'm going to check them tomorrow, but keeping everything crossed it's working now!
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Bexter12


Went on now and I can declare but when I go to pay it still wants to charge me for the last 3yrs......of which all declarations have been paid and is reflected in payment history.  Pulling my hair out!!! :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Bexter12

Ok, so I've just gone on too.  All of the payments I've made and are listed in my payment history as paid are on my capture payment page - and amount to the sum they've had on there for me to pay for weeks (glad I didn't pay this just to get it out the way!).  On the capture payment page, however it does give the option to capture the payment detail, so I can click that and fill in the details.  

Ah no, I thought I could, but some of the dates of payment go back to 2018, and the calendar won't let me put a payment date in earlier than 2019!

I'm gonna keep laughing folks because otherwise I might go MAD!!!!!!  And laughing is much better for you!

Bexter12

----------


## Bertievn

> Went on now and I can declare but when I go to pay it still wants to charge me for the last 3yrs......of which all declarations have been paid and is reflected in payment history.  Pulling my hair out!!!


You can change amount and only pay for month you want to pay

----------


## ACB

> Ok, so I've just gone on too.  All of the payments I've made and are listed in my payment history as paid are on my capture payment page - and amount to the sum they've had on there for me to pay for weeks (glad I didn't pay this just to get it out the way!).  On the capture payment page, however it does give the option to capture the payment detail, so I can click that and fill in the details.  
> 
> Ah no, I thought I could, but some of the dates of payment go back to 2018, and the calendar won't let me put a payment date in earlier than 2019!
> 
> I'm gonna keep laughing folks because otherwise I might go MAD!!!!!!  And laughing is much better for you!
> 
> Bexter12


Yes, I did exactly the same - so all my 2019 declarations now show PAID and I am just going to ignore 2018 and earlier. Will pay my own specified amount every month going forward and disregard the so-called balance. Wasted enough time here.

----------


## Knodl

> Yes, I did exactly the same - so all my 2019 declarations now show PAID and I am just going to ignore 2018 and earlier. Will pay my own specified amount every month going forward and disregard the so-called balance. Wasted enough time here.


So basically what you are suggesting is when paying the specific month, I just pay x amount even tho it says the balance is way more?

----------


## Knodl

ok well that doesn't work.........when I go to pay, it doesn't give me the option of putting in my own amount, it is automatically charging me the full amount "i owe"........aaarrrggggg

----------


## ACB

You can edit the amount you want to pay. I just deleted the automatic full amount that appears and typed in my own amount. Well, that was a week ago - who knows if it is still the same. Will try again next month.

----------


## Mike C

Which pay button are you selecting?  This one ... on the Declaration Manager Screen ...or





..this one ... on the View Delcaration Screen.





Or does it not make a difference?

----------


## Knodl

> Which pay button are you selecting?  This one ... on the Declaration Manager Screen ...or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..this one ... on the View Delcaration Screen.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I have managed to pay for the last 3 months entering my own amount (of which I have printed copies), but it still won't let me submit the declaration......which I'm not going to stress about........ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DominicM

Hi all, 

Another new forum user here who got here through a google search about the new ufiling site. I'm beyond over it, I've got former employees that are listed that I owe money for (I know I don't owe them the money) and current domestic employee with years of "outstanding declarations" (see below) which is also inaccurate. I've got multiple red boxes on farious months over the last couple of years with no ability to change/fix/amend them. Completely over the utter incompetence of the entire thing.

How do I ditch this ufiling website and go back to the dark ages of manual submissions and payments please? Which form, which bank account to pay and what reference please? Thank you.

----------


## Bertievn

> Hi all, 
> 
> Another new forum user here who got here through a google search about the new ufiling site. I'm beyond over it, I've got former employees that are listed that I owe money for (I know I don't owe them the money) and current domestic employee with years of "outstanding declarations" (see below) which is also inaccurate. I've got multiple red boxes on farious months over the last couple of years with no ability to change/fix/amend them. Completely over the utter incompetence of the entire thing.
> 
> How do I ditch this ufiling website and go back to the dark ages of manual submissions and payments please? Which form, which bank account to pay and what reference please? Thank you.


see dept of labour website
http://www.labour.gov.za/DOL/legisla...declarations-1
http://www.labour.gov.za/DOL/legisla...to-pay-the-uif

----------


## DominicM

> see dept of labour website
> http://www.labour.gov.za/DOL/legisla...declarations-1
> http://www.labour.gov.za/DOL/legisla...to-pay-the-uif


Thank you

----------


## DawniB

Anyone got any advice on how to make payment through this new website?  My banking details are loaded but when I go to make payment it tells me there are no banking details loaded and I need to load them!!  And there are no options to delete, add or amend the banking details loaded.  I'm registered as a Domestic Employer.

----------


## Bertievn

> Anyone got any advice on how to make payment through this new website?  My banking details are loaded but when I go to make payment it tells me there are no banking details loaded and I need to load them!!  And there are no options to delete, add or amend the banking details loaded.  I'm registered as a Domestic Employer.


You can load bank details, click on declarations manager and then on update banking details and you will be able load or update bank details

----------


## DawniB

> You can load bank details, click on declarations manager and then on update banking details and you will be able load or update bank details


Thank you!
If that icon had been a snake it would have bitten me!!

----------


## Benicebo

Good day Mike!
Any feedback on this?

Same problem on my side.

----------


## Mike C

> Same problem on my side.


Hi Benicebo - there appear to be so many problems with this website.  Which problem are your refering to?

----------


## Xplosiv

I'm probably going to make the long wait even longer, but apparently UIF Head Office eventually answers the phone.
And I'm told they are both helpful and patient.  :Thumbup: 
012 337 1680

You're welcome.

----------


## Mike C

You will be happy to know that uFiling do reply to their email queries - albeit a bit late.

I sent an email on the 1 April and received a reply today 15 June.

----------


## Bertievn

> I'm probably going to make the long wait even longer, but apparently UIF Head Office eventually answers the phone.
> And I'm told they are both helpful and patient. 
> 012 337 1680
> 
> You're welcome.


Also phoned the 08 number and they answer but cannot help as their system down as i am unable to make payment due to all grey out , all returns in green, advised to make manual payment
Secondly she gave me her email to update email adress and telephone number
According radio of Cape Talk , spokesmen says system 75% complete
Also got reply of email dated March, no help as that when they started with their new system which never worked right yet

----------


## Bertievn

> Also phoned the 08 number and they answer but cannot help as their system down as i am unable to make payment due to all grey out , all returns in green, advised to make manual payment
> Secondly she gave me her email to update email adress and telephone number
> According radio of Cape Talk , spokesmen says system 75% complete
> Also got reply of email dated March, no help as that when they started with their new system which never worked right yet


Email adress and telephone number was updated on same day and i got a reply , miracles also happen at UIF

----------


## Mike C

So I went into the website today to make my submission for June.  The first thing that "wows" me is that it shows R31,709.58 in credit for last month.  Lucky me!  So I ignore that and fill in this months details.  Go to the declarations page and click submit.  The little window turns green.  Then I click on pay ... all greyed out!  Totally unable to make payment.  

Go back to the Declarations manager - last amount paid shows as last month and the amount due is 0.00 (Damn - where did my nice credit go?)  Shut down and open up again.  Yeah there is the false credit again ... but my new submission does not show as owing on that page.

This website leaves me stunned!

----------


## Dave A

> This website leaves me stunned!


+1 on that.

I have chipped away at one company when I've had spare time and finally got it straightened up. In my case it took about 3 man hours to clear each year, so quite a bit of wasted hours all told. But the process really did expose me to just how quirky the functionality of the website is. Every time you do a submission, it's like shuffling a pack of cards - you never know what is going to come up on the declarations page the next time you go in.

And then you do nothing, go back in an hour later, and it has all changed again.

An hour ago everything was green except June 2019 which was red. Went back to get a screenshot of it right now to show that persistence pays and success is possible and...



 :Banghead: 

And I've still got another company to go  :Online2long:

----------


## Mike C

I was finally able to make payment via the website this morning.  So they are working on it ... albeit a little at a time.  Dave's description 


> like shuffling a pack of cards - you never know what is going to come up on the declarations page the next time you go in.


  is very apt.

----------


## TravisZA

> +1 on that.
> 
> I have chipped away at one company when I've had spare time and finally got it straightened up. In my case it took about 3 man hours to clear each year, so quite a bit of wasted hours all told. But the process really did expose me to just how quirky the functionality of the website is. Every time you do a submission, it's like shuffling a pack of cards - you never know what is going to come up on the declarations page the next time you go in.
> 
> And then you do nothing, go back in an hour later, and it has all changed again.
> 
> An hour ago everything was green except June 2019 which was red. Went back to get a screenshot of it right now to show that persistence pays and success is possible and...
> 
> Attachment 7570
> ...


I've got the same issue! All returns submitted but the declaration screen is half red (but months change everytime you go in to the declarations screen)

----------


## DawniB

Im trying to submit my July declaration and getting the following error message: We have not found any changes to declarations that would require a new submission. Please be sure you have changed a declaration and try again.
The declaration button is orange.

----------


## Annetta

Thank you all for the UIF updates. It has helped calm troubled waters knowing that half the accountants and bookkeepers in SA are coming up with creative ideas to get their dec's lodged.

----------


## Mike C

This website appears to be one of those gift that just keeps on giving ... except that the gifts come in the form of unexplained issues.

I made submission two days ago and when I hit the payment button it did not give me the option of how I wanted to pay.  It simply said that "Payment instruction was successful".   When I went into the bank to see if instruction had been sent and that I needed to clear it - NOTHING!

Waited a day in case it came off automatically at midnight - NOTHING!

Go back onto the website which still reflects as "Payment instruction was successful".  If I hit the pay button again, there is a warning that if I go ahead I may be paying twice.  Don't want to do that ... don't think that would ever be able to be sorted out.

So if the payment does not reflect by next week  it looks like I will have to pay via EFT and mark it as a manual payment.

Talk about not being "user friendly" - sheeeesh!

----------


## Bexter12

Hi all,

I love that statement above about shuffling a pack of cards - it's so right!

I've actually been ok with the site for the last few months, it's worked and I've been able to pay our dues!  So imagine my surprise when I went on yesterday and all my boxes were grey again!  WTH???? I've had 2 emails from them to tell me what I need to do in response to my emails to them of months ago (and even though I had managed to suss it out myself eventually, and following an update from them I understand!), but come on - it was working fine!  What have they done?

I'm not going to stress over it any more, I'll just keep checking and when it works, it works!  

Have a great Friday and weekend everyone!

Bexter12

----------


## Heleno

Ok so beating my head against a wall and hoping that the site will come right is not going to achieve anything. 
Apparently - so I have been told - ufiling is becoming a thing of the past and we are now going to be required to register an efiling account with sars and submit our UIF via this site using an emp201. 
I am a small business owner and have for many years tried my best to keep costs down, succeeding until now. I am petrified of the SARS site and now have no choice but to rope in my accountant to do my ufiling emp201 and emp501 forms. 
If any of you can also verify this that would be great as I really would prefer to continue doing my own ufiling, since business is not as great as it has been in the past and additional costs are not needed at this time.
failing that if anyone can recommend some small uif assistance company based in Durban north area that I can turn to for some local assistance that would also be great!

----------


## Dave A

> Apparently - so I have been told - ufiling is becoming a thing of the past and we are now going to be required to register an efiling account with sars and submit our UIF via this site using an emp201.


 :Hmmm: 
The curious thing about that is it is the same company that is currently responsible for the uFiling and eFiling scripts nowadays...

----------


## Heleno

> The curious thing about that is it is the same company that is currently responsible for the uFiling and eFiling scripts nowadays...


As I understand it we are required to issue an irp5 or IT3 to all staff regardless of whether or not they are under the taxable threshhold, and the efiling system is set up for this.
this is new territory for me, I do not even have an efiling profile as my accountant does my tax. I was just getting comfortable with the old ufiling site and if the new ufiling site actually worked it would be a pleasure as it is easy to navigate, it is just not allowing data input and historical data is missing, and I have no desire to fix what was already there and up to date, that is not my job. I have already had one brush with a UIF audit and being nailed for a huge penalty in spite of the error not being mine. I do not want to risk being in that position again. 
I have registered an efiling profile and will update this forum IRW it being easy to use OR not, when I am allowed to access it - fica is in process.

----------

Annetta (08-Aug-19), Dave A (07-Aug-19)

----------


## Bexter12

Hi all,

Is anyone else having problems with the 'Payment' page?  Mine will not scroll up enough, so I can see the 'Capture Payment' buttons and 'Pay' buttons for May 2019, only the bottom half of the June ones and my page won't scroll any further, so I can't pay July's payment!  My boxes aren't all grey any more, but if it's not one thing, it's another with this site!

In respect of having to file our returns with efiling, why would they do this when they have only just updated the ufiling site?  Seems a lot of work (or not) to put into updating a site to then not use it any more!  We also really need to keep our costs down, so we do as much of the paperwork as we can between us.

Let me know if anyone else having this problem and if so, did you solve it?  I've sent an email to the support site, but if my previous problems are anything to go by, I should get a reply in about 5 months!

Happy Monday everyone!

Bexter12

----------


## Dave A

> In respect of having to file our returns with efiling, why would they do this when they have only just updated the ufiling site?  Seems a lot of work (or not) to put into updating a site to then not use it any more!


The UIF portion of the return on eFiling's EMP201 deals with the total amount payable only. The detail of each employee associated with the payment is captured on uFiling.

----------


## WB@123

Hi All

Does anyone know why I can't link my company to my U-filing profile. When I go to add employer, then it says that I can only add companies that I am the owner. But I am the sole director, so it should be able to link to my ID. 

The company was registered for UIF in 2003, and I've been sending declarations to them, but would like to do it on the website.

----------


## Knodl

Hey all.  I haven't been able to submit or pay any UIF returns for my domestic for the entire 2020 as the declaration form has R0.00 as the amount due......and i add that the blocks are all red stating there is a problem with my information...?????  Anyone else having the same problem?  TIA

----------


## DawniB

I've been trying to submit my July 2020 UIF return since Friday but keep getting "an error has occured" message.  I've trid on Google Chrome and Microsoft Edge and got the same error.  Anyone else having issues?

----------


## Bexter12

Hi DawniB

I was having trouble logging onto my account - I'd put in the username and password, but the screen would blink with no message or anything.  I actually put in a wrong password on purpose just to see if it was me, but when that came up telling me my password was wrong, I knew it wasn't.  I then tried to access on Google Chrome (I usually use Edge), and it worked first time.  I'll see how it goes when I submit our August payment - very strange!

Bexter

----------


## Annetta

Hi DawniB

I have been unable to log in at all to submit August. Tried again this AM. No error code, just goes back to unlogged-in Home page.

----------

